# Stylus



## Tclem (Jun 26, 2014)

Couple people asked about these so I thought I would see what I could do



 


Stab be. Dyed
Stab fbe from @Kevin dyed blue
Stab chittum from @haddenhailers 
Stab amboyna burl from @woodintyuuu 




 


Stab beb dyed red
Diw from @barry richardson 
Got to love WB wood

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 26, 2014)

Very nice Tony. ! Always great wood floatin around here

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2014)

Those are very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 27, 2014)

Tony, you did great on those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 27, 2014)

They look great.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice work Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 11, 2014)

T


NYWoodturner said:


> Nice work Tony!


hank you bud


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 11, 2014)

They look great... but who uses a stylus? I thought those went away with the palm pilots 5 or 6 years ago? Haven't seen one in a LONG time.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 11, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> They look great... but who uses a stylus? I thought those went away with the palm pilots 5 or 6 years ago? Haven't seen one in a LONG time.


Nope buddy that's only in Kentucky. iPhones iPads. Sold everyone I made as soon as I showed them off


----------



## Terry Summerville (Jul 12, 2014)

I've been asked to make a couple stylus' recently. I have a couple of the bolt action tech pens I'm gonna make in the fall, or after all the requested family projects are completed, and I can get back into the shop to fire up the lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice work, Tony!

Reminds me that I should make a stylus to use with my phone. My large fingers make it hard to use sometimes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

